# My Girls *New Pics: Free-Range Time*



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Lana has grown so much, she has turned into a total mama's girl. When the girls are having their free-range time she has to come over and check in with me every few minutes, just to see what I'm doing. :lol: 




























Rose



















Fiona



















Don't you just love the tummy spot!!!


----------



## ratsrule419 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Updated Pics of my Girls*

their sooo cute i like the first picture best, she's got cute rat feet!!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Updated Pics of my Girls*

Aw, they're all beautiful!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Updated Pics of my Girls*

Some pictures taken during the girls nightly free-range time.  

Rose and Lana









Powergrooming









Rose wins (as always!)









Fiona likes my potted plant 









I couldn't resist another tummy shot! 









Rose grooming









Lana- beautiful in blue









Lana wants be be just like her big sister Fiona!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

beautiful shots! What camera do you have?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> beautiful shots! What camera do you have?


Thanks! Its a Sony CyberShot. The shutter speed is kinda slow for getting rattie pics, but it works. :roll:


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

that is too cute " tummy shots"


----------

